# Found banded pigeon



## ChristineDort (Jul 7, 2013)

If someone could please help! A banded pigeon arrived in my yard on 7-6-2013. I live in Middleburg Hts Ohio, just outside Cleveland. Blue band on right leg, reads SHU 2013 1539. What do I do?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

That band is from our club. I will try to look up the members contact info and get you their number.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Whats the clubs name, there has been few people looking for info on the club over years. Some even said that it belongs to Scottish Homers Union when someone asked for the info on the band.

Also it would be a great help if there was a list of bands and clubs here on P-T


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

SHU= Serbian Highliers Union


----------



## ChristineDort (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh! Thank you so much! We have named her (?) Herta. She seems to be eating ok, left fresh water out for her by she seems disoriented.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ChristineDort said:


> Oh! Thank you so much! We have named her (?) Herta. She seems to be eating ok, left fresh water out for her by she seems disoriented.


You need to catch and contain her in a cage or dog crate/carrier with food and water. Being a single bird, she's at risk at being attacked by a predator....especially if she's in a weakened state or disoriented!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes the bird needs to be contained if possible if the owner is found it would be a waste of time coming out if the bird is not catchable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> yes the bird needs to be contained if possible if the owner is found it would be a waste of time coming out if the bird is not catchable.


*^^^^ http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ChristineDort said:


> Oh! Thank you so much! We have named her (?) Herta. She seems to be eating ok, left fresh water out for her by she seems disoriented.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

ChristineDort said:


> Oh! Thank you so much! We have named her (?) Herta. She seems to be eating ok, left fresh water out for her by she seems disoriented.


Were you able to catch the bird?


----------

